# how to get rid of ads and pop ups on windows 10



## margaret zanoni (Apr 20, 2006)

I had trouble with my computer and avast and although it boots up ok then nothing moved. Got a new Acer Laptop which has windows 10. I have always had XP and am having nightmares trying to navigate the new set up - bought new Office and can only find Word, got latest mozilla browser but Yahoo takes over and I can't get rid of it, microsoft has put on XBox and other things I don't want, it won't let me use my BT Email and I can't get Outlook Express.....and the ads make it impossible to read any article.......please help.....Margaret
I have downloaded the Sysinfo but can't copy and paste it could you tell me why not?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 78 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3962 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 520, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953251 MB, Free - 909193 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Zoro_SL
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

margaret zanoni said:


> I have downloaded the Sysinfo but can't copy and paste it could you tell me why not?


I don't understand; you posted the information just below that comment/question.



margaret zanoni said:


> I can't get Outlook Express


That's because it only exists in XP (and maybe earlier Windows). The Microsoft email client bundled with Windows 10 is called "Mail" and you can find a tile for it in the Start menu.



margaret zanoni said:


> it won't let me use my BT Email


What won't? What denial message does "it" give?



margaret zanoni said:


> bought new Office and can only find Word,


What version of Office? What other applications should be included?



margaret zanoni said:


> got latest mozilla browser but Yahoo takes over and I can't get rid of it,


Firefox being the "latest mozilla browser"? What do you mean by Yahoo taking over?



margaret zanoni said:


> microsoft has put on XBox and other things I don't want


Some you can't uninstall, but you can unpin them from Start (at least, I think you can).


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Hello Margaret,

There's too much information here for us to be able to assist in your first post. You have concerns that really could be five different posts! Let's take things one step at at time. The one thing I can tell you now is that you cannot use Outlook Express on Windows 10. It is a discontinued email program when Windows XP was phased out in April of 2014. We will get to the email you use later. To simplify things, let's start with the ads you are seeing.

Where are you seeing the ads? For example are they:

*In your browser?*
*In your start menu?*
*In your email? *
Your answers to each of these questions could be three different solutions. For now, can you tell us where you see the ads?

Regards,

Jack


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

No, do not Edit your first post. @Jack1000 please do not tell users to edit posts, that causes tremendous confusion

Please take the points 1 at a time and respond to Terrynet's post above and we can go from there


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

dvk01 said:


> No, do not Edit your first post. @Jack1000 please do not tell users to edit posts, that causes tremendous confusion
> 
> Please take the points 1 at a time and respond to Terrynet's post above and we can go from there


Hi Derek,

Thank you! I removed my "Edit Posts" suggestion. I agree with you that this causes too much confusion. Also agree that each of Margaret's concerns should be taken one point at a time for this thread.

Regards,

Jack


----------



## margaret zanoni (Apr 20, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> I don't understand; you posted the information just below that comment/question.
> 
> That's because it only exists in XP (and maybe earlier Windows). The Microsoft email client bundled with Windows 10 is called "Mail" and you can find a tile for it in the Start menu.
> 
> ...


Thank you I have managed to do that with some of them

The adverts come up when I log onto my emails, try to read an article in paper, in fact they keep filling so much space with sounds as well as video clips. I had an Advert Blocker on my old computer and never had any trouble. Could you tell me what to get to stop them. 
thank you - regards Margaret


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Adblock Plus is a common ad blocker Plugin for Firefox.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

margaret zanoni said:


> Thank you I have managed to do that with some of them
> 
> The adverts come up when I log onto my emails, try to read an article in paper, in fact they keep filling so much space with sounds as well as video clips. I had an Advert Blocker on my old computer and never had any trouble. Could you tell me what to get to stop them.
> thank you - regards Margaret


Hello Margaret,

Yes, Ad Block Plus is wonderful! It is available for all the major browsers, except for Microsoft Edge in Windows 10. MS Edge does not support browser extensions but soon will! What email program are you using? Ad Block Plus will stop not only almost all ads in web mail programs like Yahoo Mail and GMail, it will also stop ads in You Tube videos. To get Ad Block Plus, just search for it on Google with your favorite browser, in this case Firefox, and follow the simple prompts to install the program.

Windows 10 also has sponsored ads from Microsoft in its Start Menu. These can be annoying for many users! To disable Start Menu Ads in Windows 10:

1.) Click on the Action Center Notification in your Taskbar on the right side. (The little note icon to the left of the clock.)
2.) Go to Settings
3.) Go to Personalization
4.) Turn of the "Occasionally Show Suggestions" in Start." The suggestions are really ads. Just flip the switch so that it is all white instead of blue. (White is Off, Blue is On.)

Jack


----------



## margaret zanoni (Apr 20, 2006)

Jack1000 said:


> Hello Margaret,
> 
> Yes, Ad Block Plus is wonderful! It is available for all the major browsers, except for Microsoft Edge in Windows 10. MS Edge does not support browser extensions but soon will! What email program are you using? Ad Block Plus will stop not only almost all ads in web mail programs like Yahoo Mail and GMail, it will also stop ads in You Tube videos. To get Ad Block Plus, just search for it on Google with your favorite browser, in this case Firefox, and follow the simple prompts to install the program.
> 
> ...


I have tried to do this but when I tried to log on it wouldn't accept my password and so I tried to log on again using password forgotten. I received an email giving a code to put in to create a new password but I can't because there is no link for me to access my account. I tried clinking on 'reply' sending a message for help but the delivery server has rejected it. So once again I am pleading for help.......oh for my XP back!............kind regards.....Margaret

Hello again,
Many thanks for help with this problem but now I have another one and this is stopping everything - I had created an account with Microsoft but when I tried to log in it wouldn't accept my password so I tried again using 'password forgotten' and got an email giving me a code to use to create a new password. However there is no link and I can't access my account at all. I tried to create a new one but they said an account in my name existed already and to give another email address. I can't do that because I don't have another one. Please can you tell me what to do to rectify this? I think Microsoft didn't consider how many of us are not computer wizards when they did away with the easy layout


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is my interpretation of your current situation. If I'm wrong, ignore my advice. _Your login account for the Windows 10 is a Microsoft account (email [maybe @outlook.com]} and the password is somehow messed up.
_
If that is correct, two possible things to try. One is to make sure the Windows 10 *does not have internet access* and login using the password that was used for the last successful login.

Another one to try is to go to www.outlook.com and try to login to your account. If you cannot, use the 'forgot password" or "single use code" link and you should be able to get in. Make sure you have the password straight (please write it down), and then go back to the Windows 10 and, *this time with internet access*, try to login. When using this method some people have found that the password issue does not really get completely straightened out for up to a day or so. So, keep trying to login with the password that you know is correct.


----------

